# New Ernie Ball 8-string set...



## Toejam (Jul 14, 2014)

Just got an email from EB customer service that they've now got a new 8-string set (2624) that is Skinny Top/Heavy Bottom. Gauges are 9, 11, 16, 24, 34, 46, 64, 80. Guess they should be updating their site soon. Seems better to me than that 2625 set that's way off balance.

They've also got a 9-string set coming out (2628) but I'm not sure of the gauges on that one.


----------



## rockskate4x (Jul 14, 2014)

This is much MUCH better.

Here's that first shitty set:
len 27
E4 .010 dapl == 18.18#
B3 .013 dapl == 17.25#
G3 .017 dapl == 18.58#
D3 .030 danw == 28.07#
A2 .042 danw == 29.5#
E2 .054 danw == 27.11#
B1 .064 danw == 21.59#
F1# .074 danw == 15.97#

Much much better! Good job EB!
len 27
E4 .009 dapl == 14.72#
B3 .011 dapl == 12.34#
G3 .016 dapl == 16.46#
D3 .024 danw == 17.68#
A2 .034 danw == 19.73#
E2 .044 danw == 18.05#
B1 .064 danw == 21.59#
F1# .080 danw == 18.58#

Still not as good as mine, though 
len 27
E4 .009 dapl == 14.72#
B3 .012 dapl == 14.69#
G3 .016 dapl == 16.46#
D3 .024 danw == 17.68#
A2 .032 danw == 17.68#
E2 .044 danw == 18.05#
B1 .059 danw == 18.48#
F1# .080 danw == 18.58#


----------



## metaldoggie (Jul 14, 2014)

That's pretty close to what the 8 String Schecters come with from the factory.

Nice.....at the very least that will mean I can get back up sets from the local store (just got some Kalium strings to try because of hating the gauges on the old EB 8 set)


----------



## Toejam (Jul 14, 2014)

They said they will be available at retailers first and then they'll be shortly updating their site and won't be selling on the official EB site until August.


----------



## Toejam (Jul 14, 2014)

rockskate4x said:


> Still not as good as mine, though
> len 27
> E4 .009 dapl == 14.72#
> B3 .012 dapl == 14.69#
> ...



That seems like a great set you've got there!

I like the GHS Boomers 10, 13, 17, 26, 36, 46, 60, 76, but I'd rather have an 80 for the F#.
The EB set seems nice, but the 64 for B seems a tiny bit too much.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jul 14, 2014)

Guys that use the old "shitty" set.
Do you tune standard or lower?
I have a set here sitting and the RG2228 to restring but I want stndard tuning and not D-A-F-C-G-D-A-E since F# is low enough for my liking.
In case you use it with a 27", can you bend the E and A?


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jul 14, 2014)

Much better! A 59 or 60 would be better for the low B but its good to see a standard string for E and a tight B and F# string.


----------



## Toejam (Jul 14, 2014)

Lorcan Ward said:


> A 59 or 60 would be better for the low B but its good to see a standard string for E and a tight B and F# string.


I agree. A 59 or 60 is what I usually use for B with an 80 F#. The 64 might not be all that bad, but a little tighter compared to the F#.


----------



## Luppin (Jul 14, 2014)

This is actually the EXACT set they string their SLS C-8's with from the factory and I can attest that it works out pretty well, I went through the trouble of contacting Ernie Ball to get the .080 guitar ball ends before they were publically available (This set is just hybrid slinkys + a .064" and .080")


----------



## Toejam (Jul 14, 2014)

Luppin said:


> This is actually the EXACT set they string their SLS C-8's with from the factory and I can attest that it works out pretty well, I went through the trouble of contacting Ernie Ball to get the .080 guitar ball ends before they were publically available (This set is just hybrid slinkys + a .064" and .080")


Very cool! How do you think the 64 matches up with the 80, though?


----------



## metaldoggie (Jul 14, 2014)

OmegaSlayer said:


> Guys that use the old "shitty" set.
> Do you tune standard or lower?
> I have a set here sitting and the RG2228 to restring but I want stndard tuning and not D-A-F-C-G-D-A-E since F# is low enough for my liking.
> In case you use it with a 27", can you bend the E and A?



I have a blackjack c8 with the 26.5 SL.
In standard tuning the high strings feel really tight and the low F# is a little buzzy but ok.
Half step down the strings are easier to play but the lower strings buzz.


----------



## redlol (Jul 15, 2014)

yeah the current 8 string set blows i mean a 74 for the low f flat? nahhh. even on the 27" scale my rg8 has and 80 is a little too floppy for my liking.. im thinking an 85 will be right on the money, if not then a 90 SURELY


----------



## MobiusR (Jul 15, 2014)

Perfect set for me oh yeaaaa

Drop G# and Eb just perfect.


----------



## Winspear (Jul 15, 2014)

Holy crap, a decent ERG string set? Wow!


----------



## Given To Fly (Jul 15, 2014)

Finally! Proper string gauges! I'll tell Skip about them when I place my Kalium Strings order.


----------



## GuitarSamurai (Jul 15, 2014)

Definitely better than what I've seen everyone else offer, but I don't think I could go back from kalium.


----------



## StevenC (Jul 15, 2014)

Excellent news! Though, bump the E to a .048 and the F# to .086 and it'd be my perfect set.


----------



## Nag (Jul 15, 2014)

EtherealEntity said:


> Holy crap, a decent ERG string set? Wow!



Yeah, looks like these days string manufacturers FINALLY start trying to do their job correctly. replace the 11 with a 12 and you have a relatively even set.

what they should do is start producing uneven gauges, especially in the 20-30 gauges because the change in tension from let's say a 24 to a 26 is gigantic, having a 25 could be very useful.

Having even tensions helps the t0an so much, it makes the chords sound full and the soloing even, I wonder why nobody (I mean string manufacturers) ACTUALLY tried to get the science right before.


----------



## hiroprotagonist (Jul 15, 2014)

Shizz, I can't wait to try these!


----------



## rockskate4x (Jul 15, 2014)

Nagash said:


> what they should do is start producing uneven gauges, especially in the 20-30 gauges because the change in tension from let's say a 24 to a 26 is gigantic, having a 25 could be very useful.



d'addario has .025's 

linky:
D'Addario XL Nickel Wound Guitar Singles & Build your own String Set!


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Jul 15, 2014)

Finally! 

I think someone at EB actually picked up an instrument strung with the 10-74 set and realised what a hopeless joke it was. 

This set actually sounds... functional!


----------



## Nag (Jul 16, 2014)

Go To Bed Jessica said:


> Finally!
> 
> I think someone at EB actually picked up an instrument strung with the 10-74 set and realised what a hopeless joke it was.
> 
> This set actually sounds... functional!




You know, sometimes I wonder if manufacturers actually try out their own products... one of my favourite examples would be Jackson with the Rhoads and Kelly guitars, if anyone at Jackson had actually EVER tried to play one of them over the last 30 years they'd have noticed the neckdive makes them annoying to play and might have redesigned them. With string sets, it's the same, do they actually try their god damn sets ? I know that string sets usually go 26 36 46 56 because it looks cool to have all numbers end with 6 but the tensions don't match at all and for me it's very annoying to play...

I expect products to make sense, hence why I don't buy stuff very often.


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Jul 16, 2014)

I actually find the Kelly to be the most comfortable guitar to play in a standing position of anything I've ever played and have never thought them to be prone to neck dive... but that aside I am inclined to agree with your point.

Then again, people love them. They love their Vs, they love their SGs (never met an SG that didn't want it's headstock on the floor).

I really, truly do wonder if someone from EB (or D'Addario or whoever) actually does sit down and play these things because these sets with 64 (!!!) - 74 low strings are pretty much non-functional to me. Even with a 29.4" scale I am using a 76 for low E and I feel like I could use a bit more tension at times.


----------



## Dominoes282 (Jul 16, 2014)

GuitarSamurai said:


> Definitely better than what I've seen everyone else offer, but I don't think I could go back from kalium.



The best set I've gotten for my eight is CircleK/Kalium strings. Most balanced set I've come across, and has a great tone. Customer service is unparalleled too. Once they sent me the wrong gauges for the low three strings and I messaged Skip and they promptly sent out not only the correct strings but another set free! That's an awesome company.


----------



## GreatWhiteYeti (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm happy to see that there is another string set out there. I remember when you couldn't find anything. Ever. At all.


----------



## jephjacques (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm the only person on the planet who actually prefers the .10-.74 set to Circle K/etc but I'm curious to try this out.


----------



## Toejam (Jul 18, 2014)

They seem to have them at Amazon so far.

Amazon.com: ernie ball 2624 8 string electric skinny top heavy bottom guitar strings nickel wound 9-80: Everything Else


----------



## lewis (Jul 18, 2014)

Toejam said:


> They seem to have them at Amazon so far.
> 
> Amazon.com: ernie ball 2624 8 string electric skinny top heavy bottom guitar strings nickel wound 9-80: Everything Else



Im desperate for these and Im in the UK.....this better not be one of these well the US are getting them fine...YET AGAIN to go along with Circle K and all the other awesome companies....meanwhile us progressive 8 string players over here have to continually custom set up strings that usually incl a Bass string low...or better yet buy them from the US and wait way too long and spend too much money on every re string.

These better be available over here soon because there is the BIGGEST gap in the market for these. I need them in my life


----------



## Luppin (Jul 18, 2014)

Toejam said:


> Very cool! How do you think the 64 matches up with the 80, though?


 
Sorry for the late response! For standard tuning I feel like the 64 and 80 match up decent enough all things considered but when in drop tuning (I'm in drop F) there is a slightly noticeable mismatch


----------



## Toejam (Jul 19, 2014)

Luppin said:


> Sorry for the late response! For standard tuning I feel like the 64 and 80 match up decent enough all things considered but when in drop tuning (I'm in drop F) there is a slightly noticeable mismatch


Thanks! That helps. Seems like it would be a pretty good set for my DC800, and I only use standard tuning anyway.


----------



## cjms1997 (Jul 20, 2014)

Any word of when these are going to hit the stores?


----------



## Ari_VD (Jul 20, 2014)

Toejam said:


> Gauges are 9, 11, 16, 24, 34, 46, 64, 80



wished they made dat 9-64 for 7 strings drop A or 10-64 for a baritone 7 strings A tuning..


----------



## lewis (Jul 29, 2014)

guna bump this.

I want to know If anyone knows when they are hitting the UK?. I got my local music shop to email their Ernie Ball UK distributor and the email back was the UK Ernie Ball distributor didnt even know these sets existed?


----------



## pirate_shanty (Jul 30, 2014)

lewis said:


> guna bump this.
> 
> I want to know If anyone knows when they are hitting the UK?. I got my local music shop to email their Ernie Ball UK distributor and the email back was the UK Ernie Ball distributor didnt even know these sets existed?



I emailed them direct and they are looking in to this for me. I sent him the link for amazon and he told me they were only being sold to Schecter. He has said that he will pass it on and monitor its demand and we should hopfully have them in a few weeks.


----------



## lewis (Jul 30, 2014)

pirate_shanty said:


> I emailed them direct and they are looking in to this for me. I sent him the link for amazon and he told me they were only being sold to Schecter. He has said that he will pass it on and monitor its demand and we should hopfully have them in a few weeks.



Sweet job dude!!  Im so hoping this does happen. They are the perfect set for me on my RG8 in Drop F. About time we had usable and somewhat balanced 8 string sets in this country. How we havent until now is pretty  to say the least.


----------



## Estilo (Jul 31, 2014)

Will any guitar shop in the states ship to Southeast Asia? I'm stoked an all but it might all be for nought as supply here is pathetic..


----------



## stuglue (Aug 12, 2014)

Has this new set been released yet?


----------



## Caelumamittendum (Aug 12, 2014)

Not seeing any in Danish stores yet. Here's to hoping I'll see them soon.


----------



## Toejam (Aug 12, 2014)

metalgary said:


> These sets hit the shelves yet ?



I've seen them on Amazon and ebay, and EB does seem to have them shown on their site now. I haven't placed an order for these yet, but I will soon.
Ernie Ball | Electric Strings


----------



## pirate_shanty (Aug 17, 2014)

These are being delivered to EB UK as we speak, just need to keep checking the website.


----------



## cjms1997 (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm annoyed. You can already buy the 9 string set off of the EB website, but not the 8 string set. Is the set on amazon actually from EB or are we just being scammed there?


----------



## Schectersilence (Oct 2, 2014)

For us in the UK, you can buy single 80s direct from EB, but the set isn't on their site yet.

Speaking of such things, they have a 90 single as well, but for phantom bass. Does anyone know if that works for a guitar? Or is 80 all we get so far from EB?


----------



## Toejam (Oct 2, 2014)

cjms1997 said:


> I'm annoyed. You can already buy the 9 string set off of the EB website, but not the 8 string set. Is the set on amazon actually from EB or are we just being scammed there?



I'm annoyed, too! They're on ebay from the same dealer on amazon, so I think it's legit. 
I did email my local Guitar Center, and they said they spoke to EB and that they could order them and have them delivered to the store for me. I'd rather just buy them direct from EB, though, and not have to set foot in GC as I can't really stand that place.


----------



## cjms1997 (Oct 4, 2014)

Toejam said:


> I'm annoyed, too! They're on ebay from the same dealer on amazon, so I think it's legit.
> I did email my local Guitar Center, and they said they spoke to EB and that they could order them and have them delivered to the store for me. I'd rather just buy them direct from EB, though, and not have to set foot in GC as I can't really stand that place.



I'm about to make the risk and buy a pack off amazon. If it IS fake, I'll only be losing like 9 dollars. I'll post back here on if the strings are legit or not.


----------



## pondman (Oct 4, 2014)

I hope they do the 9 set. Its impossible to get anything over here and trying to find single strings to make a set is a joke.


----------



## pahulkster (Oct 4, 2014)

Ordered the set on Amazon. Will post how it goes. I think I'm going to have to modify my tuners for the B and F#, though.


----------



## pahulkster (Oct 8, 2014)

Set came pretty quick. Looks good, but I haven't put them on yet. Hopefully my tuners don't give me too much of an issue. Interested to see how the .080 is on my 25.5" scale.

Edited. I didn't have to modify my tuner. The tapered section of the .080 is really long. On the single EB strings I used to get the taper was like three inches. It was huge on this set. .080 doesn't fit in my tuner but it lines up almost dead on for the amount of wrapping I want for the low strings. The tension is much better than where I was previously. Will order the set again.


----------



## lewis (Oct 8, 2014)

pondman said:


> I hope they do the 9 set. Its impossible to get anything over here and trying to find single strings to make a set is a joke.



Mate I share your pain totally.... its a total joke. I asked multiple music shops and they contacted their Ernie Ball UK distributors and even that end direct no one even heard about 8 string sets  its a total joke. Trying to make up sets using singles is just as tiresome and expensive. Get stuck using the bloody 10-74s all the time. Thing is Im using Drop G on my 8 so the high G cannot take a 10 without breaking on a 27inch scale. 

When will we catchup


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Oct 8, 2014)

Don't know about drop G - but for standard or drop E, the Curt Mangan 8 set is great and can be ordered direct from their website for a reasonable price (I'm in Australia and even with shipping the price was good). 

There are two different sets - one is pretty much the 10-74 set, and there is a heavier one at 11-84 (i think!) which is a really well thought out string set.


----------



## asopala (Oct 9, 2014)

Schectersilence said:


> For us in the UK, you can buy single 80s direct from EB, but the set isn't on their site yet.
> 
> Speaking of such things, they have a 90 single as well, but for phantom bass. Does anyone know if that works for a guitar? Or is 80 all we get so far from EB?



You can get a .090, but it is branded as a Bass VI string. They also have .105s for the 9 string set.


----------



## cjms1997 (Oct 9, 2014)

Okay, so the set came in today. 

It came in that cheap unsealed pack that will allow the strings to corrode if left in storage for too long. Not a big deal unless you decide to buy in bulk, and there is also the possibility to get a set already rusting if the distribute decides to ship an old pack. Other than that, they are legit EB strings, and play just like you would expect EB to play.

I personally had to unwind the B and F# strings because Ltd didn't expect ERG players to use thick strings. (Seriously a .64 couldn't even fit, the f*ck LTD?). A bit time consuming on my part, but not the strings fault. 

Now that I've had some time with them and stretched them out, I can say they are great playing. the .80 works great with Drop E with a shorter 25.5" scale like I have. The 64 is a bit tight for B, but I drop it to A anyway, so it's perfect. Jumping from 64 to 46 for the E kind of confused my fingers for a bit there, but I adjusted pretty quickly. Leads are still silky smooth and the low end is nice and tight. 

Over all I'd rate it an 8.5/10 as it's a great set and amazing for the price you would be paying. 8.5 only because I can't just go and buy them from the store either online or at GC personally. I definitely recommend this set to anyone who wants a decently balanced 8 string set. The tone is great as well, very nice and bright and articulate. And also, DAT PRICE. Every other set I've ordered was at least 12 dollars (including custom sets) plus shipping. So far, the Ebay and Amazon distributors are shipping for free, and that's amazing for those like me who don't buy in bulk. 

This all being said, I hope EB starts shipping this set to stores in their anti-corrosion packaging. I think they could definitely profit from this set. +1 to EB.


----------



## Schectersilence (Oct 10, 2014)

asopala said:


> You can get a .090, but it is branded as a Bass VI string. They also have .105s for the 9 string set.



What is a Bass VI? Is it useable in an RG2228? Also, is it tapered? I'd be really interested in trying a .090 as I just bought a .080 from d'addario and it isn't quite thick enough. Essentially I've made up a set from singles which, as has been said, is ridiculous. I'm bulk ordering Circle K or La Bella at some point for just this reason!

Can you get the 9 string set in the UK?


----------



## REwire (Oct 13, 2014)

I put them on my Agile Intrepid and Schecter Damien Platinum and didn't like the jump from 64 to 46 so I opened some unused 7 String heavy string packs and replaced the 46 to 48 and the 34 to 36. Much more balanced now but I don't think I'll order these again and look for a more even set. 

Dan


----------



## the.godfather (Oct 20, 2014)

May have to try this set on my DC800 when I can. They seem like pretty much the perfect gauges across the board. I've never ever found the right blend on that guitar. I will miss them being Elixir Nanowebs though.


----------



## Toejam (Oct 20, 2014)

cjms1997 said:


> I personally had to unwind the B and F# strings because Ltd didn't expect ERG players to use thick strings. (Seriously a .64 couldn't even fit, the f*ck LTD?). A bit time consuming on my part, but not the strings fault.


Is the F# string not tapered? The 74 from their other 8-string set was tapered.


----------

